

Ask HN: Paid Facebook apps for business - geek_silk

I am in process of doing R&#38;D on paid business facebook app. I need help from you guys if you know any one.
======
michael_dorfman
What is your question, exactly?

Take a few minutes, figure out what you want to ask us, and edit your question
appropriately. I promise that if you ask a coherent, focused question, you'll
have a much better chance of an appropriate reply.

